# Quadruplets!!!!



## freddao

I am a first time chicken hobbyist. My niece's second grade class hatched eggs before spring break. I was given 4 identical chicks. Their names are Natalie, Bertha, Rosie, and Bella. I am curious if anyone might be able to help figure out the sex and type of chickens these are? Any help is appreciated! I know they hatched from brown eggs, so they probably aren't white leghorns... One of them does have a black dot on its back feathers. They are approx 2 weeks old in this photo. Thanks!!!


----------



## birdguy

freddao said:


> I am a first time chicken hobbyist. My niece's second grade class hatched eggs before spring break. I was given 4 identical chicks. I am curious if anyone might be able to help figure out the sex and type of chickens these are? Any help is appreciated! I know they hatched from brown eggs, so they probably aren't white leghorns... One of them does have a black dot on its back feathers. They are approx 2 weeks old in this photo. Thanks!!!


Maybe cochins


----------



## Energyvet

They look pretty big.


----------



## freddao

Energyvet said:


> They look pretty big.


They are big! I purchased 4 Dominique's this weekend from a local feed store and in comparison these chicks are giants!


----------



## freddao

Energyvet said:


> They look pretty big.


Here is a photo taken just now of them beside my Dominique's. The white ones are close to 3 weeks old now!


----------



## freddao

birdguy said:


> Maybe cochins


Don't Cochins have furry feet though?


----------



## birdguy

freddao said:


> Don't Cochins have furry feet though?


Yeah i don't see your chicks feet...could be white plymouth rocks


----------



## birdguy

birdguy said:


> Yeah i don't see your chicks feet...could be white plymouth rocks


Didn't see feet**


----------



## birdguy

birdguy said:


> Didn't see feet**


Now i do lol


----------



## ReTIRED

A bit early to _GUESS....._I think.


----------



## piglett

you will know who is a boy & who isn't 
once they are 4 weeks old


----------



## Energyvet

White jersey giants?


----------



## freddao

piglett said:


> you will know who is a boy & who isn't
> once they are 4 weeks old


Piglett, what should I look for? This is my first batch of chicks.


----------



## freddao

Energyvet said:


> White jersey giants?


Appropriate name for their appetite and size! LOL


----------



## freddao

So far all four have identical combs and tail feathers. When should i expect to see more development to determine sex?


----------



## Energyvet

5-8 months?


----------



## freddao

Energyvet said:


> 5-8 months?


Oh. Wow! It's gonna be awhile then. LOL


----------



## AlexTS113

Cornish maybe???


----------



## Cluckspert

Look at this photo for reference on sexing chicks.


----------



## piglett

freddao said:


> Piglett, what should I look for? This is my first batch of chicks.


 i can tell by the comb on my buff orpingtons at about 4 weeks
silkies on the other hand take a long long time.


----------



## freddao

piglett said:


> i can tell by the comb on my buff orpingtons at about 4 weeks
> silkies on the other hand take a long long time.


Ok, thanks! I guess we're going to just wait it out. I'm hoping at least 2 are hens.

These teenager chickens have kind of an awkward stage just like humans. LOL


----------



## ReTIRED

I have SEEN postings that _EXPLAIN _how you can determine the sex by closely looking at their wing-feathers.....although I haven't tried it.


----------



## Cluckspert

Try this methods of sexing chicks:


----------



## piglett

ReTIRED said:


> I have SEEN postings that _EXPLAIN _how you can determine the sex by closely looking at their wing-feathers.....although I haven't tried it.


not sure that works with all breeds but IF you know your stuff i think it can be a big help, not sure it's 100% though.


----------



## birdguy

piglett said:


> not sure that works with all breeds but IF you know your stuff i think it can be a big help, not sure it's 100% though.


The chicks are supposed to be a day old when you feather sex them


----------



## piglett

birdguy said:


> The chicks are supposed to be a day old when you feather sex them


 there is also a way to do it on some breeds
something to do with the shape of the feathers
this can be done on older birds


----------



## freddao

piglett said:


> there is also a way to do it on some breeds
> something to do with the shape of the feathers
> this can be done on older birds


Well I think these birds are a type of meat bird. Especially due to them growing SO BIG! I saw another post with photos of a "Cornish cross" and they look identical. I'm gonna plan on getting more for laying pretty soon to go with my 4 Dominique pullets.


----------



## piglett

freddao said:


> Well I think these birds are a type of meat bird. Especially due to them growing SO BIG! I saw another post with photos of a "Cornish cross" and they look identical. I'm gonna plan on getting more for laying pretty soon to go with my 4 Dominique pullets.


 well of they are cornish X then figure out who will process them
because at about 10/12 weeks they are ready for camp


----------



## freddao

piglett said:


> well of they are cornish X then figure out who will process them
> because at about 10/12 weeks they are ready for camp


That would be me! My hubby will do the dirty work but I will help. We've put many a chicken in a pot! I mainly want laying hens but I can't complain since these 4 chicks were free...


----------



## piglett

freddao said:


> That would be me! My hubby will do the dirty work but I will help. We've put many a chicken in a pot! I mainly want laying hens but I can't complain since these 4 chicks were free...


 Oh i love free chicks!!! 
we skin them unless we want 1 for roasting
i can skin 4 in the time that it takes to de-feather 1

good luck
piglett


----------



## chickenboy5443

They are white plymouth rocks i guarentee just had mine looked just like yours good luck


----------



## freddao

They sure are curious!! 

They look awkwardly scruffy with their feathers half grown and half not. Lol


----------



## piglett

freddao said:


> They sure are curious!!
> 
> They look awkwardly scruffy with their feathers half grown and half not. Lol


 if i was upside down i would not look rite either 

sorry i just had to

piglett


----------



## freddao

piglett said:


> if i was upside down i would not look rite either
> 
> sorry i just had to
> 
> piglett


I know I know! I deserved it! I will take more tomorrow outside. The weather is supposed to be 65-70 degrees.


----------



## freddao

Maybe this helps. Lol

See how big they are compared to my 2 week old Dominique's?


----------



## piglett

freddao said:


> Maybe this helps. Lol
> 
> See how big they are compared to my 2 week old Dominique's?


wow they are huge


----------



## freddao

Here are the fat babies outside today. Its the first day inside the coop that we built. Still unsure of breed but I'm pretty sure I have 2 pullets and 2 Roos.
My 4 Dominique pullets are sound asleep in their brooder and growing fast!


----------



## piglett

the white ones look like cornish X, but maybe they are not
you will know soon


----------



## freddao

So I'm going to pick up a rooster (unknown) and a pair of bantams (roo and hen). FREE. Will post pics so everyone can help with breed. I'm excited!


----------



## freddao

Didn't bring home the big rooster but here's the little Bantam pair. Anyone want to guess at the breed?


----------



## freddao

I have 2 roos and 2 pullets. Do you think so too? 2 Roos have distinctly bigger, red combs than the girls


----------



## piglett

freddao said:


> Didn't bring home the big rooster but here's the little Bantam pair. Anyone want to guess at the breed?


 they sort of look like game foul


----------



## piglett

freddao said:


> I have 2 roos and 2 pullets. Do you think so too? 2 Roos have distinctly bigger, red combs than the girls


 the 2nd pic looks to be a roo


----------

